
Show HN: HN Favourite Users (chrome extension) - CWIZO
I've made a simple Chrome extension for Hacker News: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-favourite-users/hleiemhnepoghplnnhkhpnjeiaifnobo<p>It allows you to add your favourite users to a list, and the extension will highlight them here on HN. Simple, but it prevents me from missing comments made by my friends :)<p>The extension is also open source so feel free to fork it: https://github.com/janhancic/hn-favourite-users<p>I'll appreciate any feedback you can give me.<p>Cheers!
======
CWIZO
Clickable links:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-favourite-
users...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-favourite-
users/hleiemhnepoghplnnhkhpnjeiaifnobo)

<https://github.com/janhancic/hn-favourite-users>

Some more details: <http://hancic.info/hn-favourite-users>

